# Acid Rain fuzz and Arkiam Fuzz



## quazimoto (May 8, 2019)

Two very different beasts. Both are extremely LOUD. The Acid Rain fuzz has very good note definition and sounds great playing chords! Lots of clarity from a fuzz. Nice low end as well. String sensitive and works with your guitars volume nicely. The Arkiam is just plain brutal. I built a vero version of this and it was pretty noisy. I am assuming due to the amount of "antennas" everywhere from the off board wiring. This one is dead quiet until you hit the strings!


----------



## chongmagic (May 8, 2019)

Good looking stuff, love the Bioshock reference.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 10, 2019)

Great graphics!  Got any pix of the inside?  We want to see some robot porn!


----------



## geekmacdaddy (May 28, 2019)

Sweet!


----------

